# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Attention Deficit Disorder-ADD

## irbe

Hallo, wij hebben een 18-jarige zoon waarbij een jaar geleden ADD werd vastgesteld. Wij hadden al jaren een vermoeden dat er iets niet klopte met hem maar konden niet vinden wat het probleem was. Hij is een aantal weken op gesprek gegaan bij een psycholoog waar de vaststelling werd gemaakt. Hij wil geen rilatin of concerta nemen. De psycholoog meldde trouwens ook dat het geen zin heeft zolang hij niet stopt met drugs (cannabis). Heeft iemand ervaring met homeopatische middelen voor ADD. Dit zou hij nl wel willen innemen maar daar terug de grote vraag of combinatie met drugs geen probleem is. 
Graag uw reacties.
Bedankt.

----------


## Agnes574

ADD staat voor Attention Deficit Disorder,of aandachttekort-stoornis(lees als aandacht overschot) en is een genetisch bepaalde aandoening.
Veel van de symptomen komen overeen met die van ADHD(ADD met hyperactief gedrag),ADHD is dan ook de bekendste vorm van ADD.
ADD-ers nemen informatie wel op en begrijpen dit vaak prima,maar het verwerken ervan duurt langer.

ADD-ers verplaasten zich graag naar de achtergrond om daar in alle rust hun gedachten op orde te houden.
Ze zijn zich voortdurend bewust van ieder detail in hun omgeving(licht,kleur,geur en geluid)en hebben grote moeite hun aandacht vast te houden bij één onderwerp. De ADD-er lijkt hierdoor een wat dromerig,afwezig type.
Bij ADD is de hyperactiviteit niet zichtbaar in het gedrag zoals bij ADHD,maar de hyperactiviteit is echter wel aanwezig maar deze manifesteert zich als het ware in het hoofd/in de gedachten van de ADD-er.
(www.levente.nl)

----------


## scimona

Irbe, de psycholoog heeft gelijk. Eerst moet de Cannabis uit de weg geruimd worden. (Je hebt gelijk als je zegt dat er iets niet klopte en dat blijft dan ook zo) Ook een homeopatisch middel heeft dan geen enkele zin. Stort je niet op allerlei andere dingen zoals uitleg over ADD, of verwoede welgemeende speurtocht naar homeopatisch middel wat er ongetwijfeld is. 
Op deze site kun je alle uitleg over de diverse sub-types van ADD en hun symptomen vinden. Dan weet je in elke geval wat met zijn gedrag overeen komt. 
Lieve groet en succes er mee.
Scimona

----------


## sofia123

wat zijn de nadelen van cannabis in dit geval?

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ik vind het artikel over ADD op deze site inderdaad niet alleen zeer uitgebreid maar ook zeer correct.
jan

----------

